# Поможет ли крем Карипаин лечению межпозвонковой грыжи?



## Родион (30 Мар 2007)

Доброго времени суток! Я живу в Казахстане.Мне 35 лет. У меня давняя история болезни. В 2000 году у меня было первое обострение остеохандтоза. Диагноз: межпозвонковаая грыжа. Три месяца меня мучали на местном уровне, растягивали, кололи, блокировали. Стало хуже. Я уже не мог самостоятельно ходить, помогали только сильные обезбаливающие. Решил ехать в Пятигорск, в саноторий опорно-двигательного аппарата. Ехал через Элисту. Там мне предложили попробовать методику Су-Джок, нетрадиционная медицина. Я не поверил, но решил попробовать, утопающий хватается за соломинку. Боли были адские, мне целый час пришлось лежать неподвижно, что было хуже пыток. С кушетки меня подняли санитары и одели. До сказал что полегчает через полчаса, мне было уже все равно. Но.... мы ехали 15 мин до дома и я сам вышел из машины без костылей и чужой помощи!!!! Я остался и прошел два курса по 10 дней с перерывом 10 дней. У меня прошли боли, полностью. Я смог двигаться. Из-за сильных болей у меня начался скалиоз, он прошел, я выпрямился! Процедуры были несложные, иголки, пиявки и прижигание, верней прогревание. 5 лет я не вспоминал про спину, хотя мне приходилось много мотаться на машине. В 2005 году мне делали операцию,но не на позвоночнике. Так вот после операции медсестра сделала мне внутривенный укол внутримышечно, какойто сильный антибиотик, боль была адская, будто кислоту налили, и меня заклинило! Началось воспаление сидалищного нерва на правой ноге, на той же самой. Полгода восстанавливался, вроде прошло, но... В 2006 году в августе началось обострение остеохандроза, симптомы те же что и в 2000 году. К нам в город приехал мануал, народный целитель. Я прошел курс лечебного массажа, он мне весь позвоночник перебрал. Боль понемногу стала проходить. Гдето через 1-1,5 месяца пришел в норму. И теперь о наболевшем! 1,5 месяца назад наклонилсяч под стол чтоб включить компьютер и у меня что то сместилось в пояснице. Сделал МРТ, диагноз грыжа 2,5 мм, ущемление нерва на правую ногу. Короче опять все по новой. Позвонил в Элисту, мне повезло, тот доктор приехал в отпуск домой. Он перебрался в Москву, открыл там свою практику. Короче, договорились и он провел курс лечения. Но, увы, такого эффекта как в первый раз не получилось. Часть боли осталась. Я могу двигаться. Позвоночник вроде подвижен, но не могу долго ходить и сидеть. Вот венулся домой, сегодня должны привезти крем Карипаин. Буду пробовать. Больно уж не хочется под нож ложиться.:cray:  Может что-нибудь посоветуете? Может я неправильно двигался? Честно сказать, уже утомило это периодическое выпадение из жизни. Буду признателен любым советам!aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*

1. Думаю надо сделать томограф.
2. Как двигаться :
http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/pravilnoe-povedenie-kartinki/


----------



## Родион (30 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*

Томограф делал месяц назад, перед отъездом. После курса лечения боль уменьшилась, но не прошла. Правая нога, пальцы немного немеют и боль от ягодицы до пятки. В пояснице боли нет. Что нужно делать?


----------



## TA_Tanya (30 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*

А можно уточнить. Вам делали методику Су-Джок , а именно воздействовали только на кисть и стопу. И почему вы пишите про сильные боли после прцидуры...
А карипазим пробовал мой брат, боль сняли месяца на два... Но грыжа осталась.


----------



## Ell (30 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*

А грыжа и не может исчезнуть. Это уже навечно. Она просто может не мешать жить. Но при условии правильного поведения.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (30 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*



Ell написал(а):


> А грыжа и не может исчезнуть. Это уже навечно.


А я тут в постах д-ра Зинчука понял, что грыжа рассасывается от его терапии. В эпидуральное пространство сваливается, как в мусоропровод, и куда-то исчезает. Должно быть, рассасывается!?umnik


----------



## Ell (30 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*

я поняла несколько иначе *доктора Зинчука*. Обязательно перечитаю и выскажусь по этому поводу чуть позже.
От Вас я бы хотела все же пояснений по поводу гормонов в другой теме.

Добавлено через 6 минут 
Нет, не нашла я подобного рода высказываний у *Игоря Зинчука*.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*



д-р Paul Wald написал(а):


> А я тут в постах д-ра Зинчука понял, что грыжа рассасывается от его терапии. В эпидуральное пространство сваливается, как в мусоропровод, и куда-то исчезает. Должно быть, рассасывается!?umnik



Вы ошиблись коллега, читайте внимательней. Не стоит выставлять меня идиотом только потому, что Вам показалось, что спинномозговой канал похож на мусоропровод. Это не этично.


----------



## Родион (31 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*



TA_Tanya написал(а):


> А можно уточнить. Вам делали методику Су-Джок , а именно воздействовали только на кисть и стопу. И почему вы пишите про сильные боли после прцидуры...
> А карипазим пробовал мой брат, боль сняли месяца на два... Но грыжа осталась.



Во время первой процедуры, как-такового не было, после процедуры, минут через 15-20 наступило облегчение. Процедуры проводились на руки, на кисти, иголки, пиявки в область поясницы и прогревание на кисти рук по точкам. Этот док открыл свою клинику в Москве.


----------



## Ell (31 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*

Это всё замечательно, но Карипаин при чем?


----------



## Родион (31 Мар 2007)

*Карипаин*



Ell написал(а):


> Это всё замечательно, но Карипаин при чем?



Вообще-то, я вначале интересовался, помогает ли Карипанин и кто им пользовался. У меня осталась ноющая боль, хочу попробовать этот крем.


----------



## ▼▲PARADOX▲▼ (1 Июл 2016)

Родион написал(а):


> *Карипаин*
> 
> 
> 
> Вообще-то, я вначале интересовался, помогает ли Карипанин и кто им пользовался. У меня осталась ноющая боль, хочу попробовать этот крем.


как сейчас самочувствие через 9 лет? чем лечились? Карипаин помог или нет?


----------



## Natky (1 Июл 2016)

Я с 2008 года "лечилась" электрофорезом с карипазимом. В 2016 моя та грыжа была огромной и склерозированной, какой и подобает быть такой старой грыже. Хирург сказал что "давненько мы такого не оперировали". Так что ничего он не размягчает, на стадии грыжи точно. Максимум, если протрузия, можно  поприменять в своё удовольствие. И обязательно делать МРТ раз в несколько лет, поверять как она там)


----------

